# problema con cups

## kropotkin

"/usr/libexec/cups/backend/http failed"

Tengo una impresora conectada a un equipo que hace de router en mi casa, este usa debian y comparte la impresora con cups atravez de http, los equipos con windows acceden a ella sin problema, yo desde un laptop con ubuntu tambien pude imprimir en ella sin problema, ahora desde mi equipo con gentoo no puedo.

me da ese error posteado arriba.

reemergi cups pero continua el error.

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.2.12  USE="X dbus jpeg ldap nls pam png ppds samba slp ssl -php -tiff" 0 kB

esas son las use que tiene cups, instale el controlador de la impresora y todo bien, igual que en ubuntu, y como lo e echo otras veces desde gentoo, pero ahora no quiere imprimir.

Saludos y de antemano gracias por cualquier ayuda.

el log de errores de cups.

```

localhost kropotkinix # cat /var/log/cups/error_log

I [17/Jul/2007:23:20:37 -0400] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [17/Jul/2007:23:20:37 -0400] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [17/Jul/2007:23:20:37 -0400] Listening to ::1:631 (IPv6)

I [17/Jul/2007:23:20:37 -0400] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [17/Jul/2007:23:20:37 -0400] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [17/Jul/2007:23:20:37 -0400] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [17/Jul/2007:23:20:37 -0400] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [17/Jul/2007:23:20:37 -0400] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [17/Jul/2007:23:20:37 -0400] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [17/Jul/2007:23:20:37 -0400] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [17/Jul/2007:23:20:37 -0400] Full reload is required.

I [17/Jul/2007:23:20:37 -0400] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

I [17/Jul/2007:23:20:37 -0400] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [17/Jul/2007:23:20:37 -0400] Full reload complete.

I [17/Jul/2007:23:20:37 -0400] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 2...

E [17/Jul/2007:23:20:37 -0400] Unable to open listen socket for address ::1:631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

I [17/Jul/2007:23:20:37 -0400] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 3...

I [17/Jul/2007:23:21:00 -0400] commptr="?op=start-printer&printer_name=Samsumg"

I [17/Jul/2007:23:21:00 -0400] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=5549)

E [17/Jul/2007:23:21:00 -0400] Resume-Printer: Unauthorized

I [17/Jul/2007:23:21:00 -0400] Saving printers.conf...

I [17/Jul/2007:23:21:00 -0400] Printer "Samsumg" started by "root".

I [17/Jul/2007:23:21:02 -0400] commptr=""

I [17/Jul/2007:23:21:02 -0400] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=5551)

I [17/Jul/2007:23:21:05 -0400] commptr="?op=print-test-page"

I [17/Jul/2007:23:21:05 -0400] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=5552)

I [17/Jul/2007:23:21:05 -0400] Adding start banner page "none" to job 8.

I [17/Jul/2007:23:21:05 -0400] Adding end banner page "none" to job 8.

I [17/Jul/2007:23:21:05 -0400] Job 8 queued on "Samsumg" by "guest".

I [17/Jul/2007:23:21:05 -0400] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 5553) for job 8.

I [17/Jul/2007:23:21:06 -0400] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 5554) for job 8.

I [17/Jul/2007:23:21:06 -0400] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/http (PID 5555) for job 8.

E [17/Jul/2007:23:21:06 -0400] PID 5555 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/http) stopped with status 1!

I [17/Jul/2007:23:21:06 -0400] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [17/Jul/2007:23:21:06 -0400] [Job 8] Backend returned status 1 (failed)

I [17/Jul/2007:23:21:06 -0400] Saving printers.conf...

I [17/Jul/2007:23:21:07 -0400] commptr=""

I [17/Jul/2007:23:21:07 -0400] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=5566)

```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> I [17/Jul/2007:23:21:06 -0400] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/http (PID 5555) for job 8. 
> 
> E [17/Jul/2007:23:21:06 -0400] PID 5555 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/http) stopped with status 1!

 

Si la impresora es compartida por clientes windows, asumo que usa samba a tal efecto.

En ese caso la dirección de la impresora está mal configurada, caso que deduzco por la salida de esas dos lineas que te comento mas arriba.

Donde pusiste por ejemplo: http://numero_de_IP_de_debian_server/samgung

Debería decir: smb://numero_de_IP_de_debian_server/samgung

Espero que ayude.

Salud!

***EDITO***

Acabo de leer lo que escribí y es rídiculo, lo dejo por las dudas pero me imagino que si ya lo has hecho antes, es obvio que habrás puesto smb://

Y por las dudas, ya que estoy, la sintaxis es smb://usuario:password@host/impresora (respetando mayusculas y minúsculas, y de paso cayendo de nuevo en el ridículo, por que ya lo debes saber.)

----------

## kropotkin

no se comparte la impresora atravez de smb, sino que de http, en los equipos windows la agrege como http y en otros linux también, el problema es solo con gentoo ahora.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 :Embarassed:  perdon, perdon... Entonces no sabría decirte... Nunca he probado de esa forma.

Salud!

----------

## kropotkin

 :Sad:  todavía nada, no entiendo porque me da el error   :Sad: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Como te dije mas arriba, nunca he usado IPP, no tengo experiencia al respecto.

Habrás probado ya reinstalar cups? O pasarlo a versión inestable?

Con semejantes CFLAGS debe compilar rapidísimo!!   :Very Happy: 

Salud!

(Ya vendrá alguien que sepa del tema a aclararte la cuestión, seguramente.)

----------

## kropotkin

 :Laughing:   las cflags esas son lo mejor de lo mejor   :Laughing: 

si ya e recopilado como 4 veces cups.

estoy con la version inestable, voy a ver que tal con una version inferior.

y mis cflags son estas:

```
-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer
```

me tiene ya bastante aburrido el asunto con cups.

----------

## kropotkin

desde que postie a la fecha todavía no puedo encontrar una solución   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

